# Aus women becoming single mothers, can't fine perfect men



## novasteve

More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au

Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?


----------



## Chuckt

novasteve said:


> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?


 
That is because a lot of men emulate Darth Vader than a Father or Jesus.

A lot of women think men are weird and that is why they don't date them.


----------



## novasteve

The article says they are holding out for the perfect mate. Are they themselves perfect? Does perfect exist?


----------



## Chuckt

novasteve said:


> The article says they are holding out for the perfect mate. Are they themselves perfect? Does perfect exist?


 
He better be making $60,000 a year or more or they will be sitting on the floor in their apartment.


----------



## Katzndogz

It isn't perfect.  They aren't looking for perfect.  That's an excuse.  The reality is, they can't be bothered with putting up with the needs of another person.  They aren't looking for a man, but an android that can be shut off and put in the closet when necessary.


----------



## Vox

Katzndogz said:


> It isn't perfect.  They aren't looking for perfect.  That's an excuse.  The reality is, *they can't be bothered with putting up with the needs of another person.  They aren't looking for a man, but an android that can be shut off and put in the closet when necessary*.



^^^this.
can you imagine the male and child hater Noomi to be a wife or a mother?


----------



## AquaAthena

novasteve said:


> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?



Loving someone is not to find a perfect person, but to find an imperfect person who is perfect for you. Asian proverb


----------



## Katzndogz

All of the successful happy couples that I have ever known have, as a basis of their marriage, putting up with one another.  His feet stink, she leaves hairs in the sink.  He wants to watch football instead of mowing the lawn, she sneaks money out of the food budget to get her hair done.   It isn't only women who refuse to put up with someone else.   Men do it too.  It's just that different excuses are made for them.  They are committment phobic or confirmed batchelors.  

When I was younger I was convinced that everyone was neurotic to some degree.  The way to relationship happiness was to find someone with a complimentary neurosis.


----------



## Katzndogz

AquaAthena said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving someone is not to find a perfect person, but to find an imperfect person who is perfect for you. Asian proverb
Click to expand...


More and more the perfect person is one that exists solely to administer to our needs and desires and has none of their own.


----------



## Moonglow

There is no such thing as a perfect person. Couples make it by being tolerant and loving. Or in the case of my grandparents, their love outweighed their hate.


----------



## AquaAthena

Katzndogz said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving someone is not to find a perfect person, but to find an imperfect person who is perfect for you. Asian proverb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More and more the perfect person is one that exists solely to administer to our needs and desires and has none of their own.
Click to expand...


I have known that kind of person and found him....smothering....


----------



## Pennywise

If the tide of single parent families does not turn back, society will fully break down at some point. It's an abuse to a child to willingly have it raised without a father in the home.


----------



## bianco

The only perfect person who's ever walked on earth was the man with the holes in his hands and feet.

The average marriage only lasts 12 years...then the misery usually begins.
Property settlements, fights over custody of children, child support payments, access visits ... total horror.
Why would any man go there?  is one question.

At Christmas time men ring the radio station in tears as they can't see their kids ... as their ex wives have deliberately moved to the other end of the country, have taken the kids on holidays deliberately, say the kids are sick and can't have visitors, or are charging $100 the man can't afford to come to the door and allow an access visit...etc etc etc.

Honesty, who on earth would bother with it all?


----------



## Katzndogz

AquaAthena said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving someone is not to find a perfect person, but to find an imperfect person who is perfect for you. Asian proverb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More and more the perfect person is one that exists solely to administer to our needs and desires and has none of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have known that kind of person and found him....smothering....
Click to expand...


Not if you could shut them off and put them in the closet when you wanted to.  It doesn't work if they become your mother.


----------



## Katzndogz

Pennywise said:


> If the tide of single parent families does not turn back, society will fully break down at some point. It's an abuse to a child to willingly have it raised without a father in the home.



Or a mother for that matter.


----------



## Vikrant

Another thing to keep in mind is that Australia has serious gender imbalance. Women seriously outnumber men over there. 

---

*
Australia suffering 'man drought'
*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7589382.stm
.
.
.


----------



## GHook93

Vikrant said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is that Australia has serious gender imbalance. Women seriously outnumber men over there.
> 
> ---
> 
> *
> Australia suffering 'man drought'
> *
> BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Australia suffering 'man drought'
> .
> .
> .



I think I am planning a trip to Australia minus the wife and kids!


----------



## AquaAthena

Katzndogz said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> More and more the perfect person is one that exists solely to administer to our needs and desires and has none of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have known that kind of person and found him....smothering....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you could shut them off and put them in the closet when you wanted to.  It doesn't work if they become your mother.
Click to expand...


It's even worse when they want you to become their mother.... He was eerie but very kind and sweet.


----------



## Noomi

novasteve said:


> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?



I will one day be one of them. I don't want a partner to raise my child, I intend to do it all myself.


----------



## Noomi

Vox said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't perfect.  They aren't looking for perfect.  That's an excuse.  The reality is, *they can't be bothered with putting up with the needs of another person.  They aren't looking for a man, but an android that can be shut off and put in the closet when necessary*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^this.
> can you imagine the male and child hater Noomi to be a wife or a mother?
Click to expand...


Fuck you, arsewipe.


----------



## Vikrant

GHook93 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that Australia has serious gender imbalance. Women seriously outnumber men over there.
> 
> ---
> 
> *
> Australia suffering 'man drought'
> *
> BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Australia suffering 'man drought'
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am planning a trip to Australia minus the wife and kids!
Click to expand...


You will definitely not need your wife there.


----------



## GHook93

Noomi said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will one day be one of them. I don't want a partner to raise my child, I intend to do it all myself.
Click to expand...


Noomi, not sure why you would say or think that. Motherhood (as well as fatherhood is hard) is very hard, esp if you have more than one kid. Single motherhood is an almost impossible task. First you have to be the main provider (yes main provider comes first, because without money you and your children are on the street). Second, you have the be the mother, which is not easy even if you have all the help in the world. Third you have to be the father also, which is unnatural to a female (as is being the mother to a father is). Next you have to realize you need to somehow have a life of your own or you will crack, but not over do it. Lastly, you have to do all to near perfection or you fail your child. I will contend that most single parents fail in more than one category. In the US most fail as the provider, being the father figure and lack on the mother figure side. It's an epidemic in the black community. Most single mothers in the black community fail on all counts.

Feminist might not like a man having a role or say in their life, but a father in their child's life makes it easier on the child and on the woman herself!

I am not going to profess to being the best father or husband, because I am far far from either one. However, I work my tail off so my wife can mostly be a stay at home mom (however she does do some P/T work). When I get home I help with the kids so she can get a break. I regularly watch the kids so she can get a girls night out. I am very helpful on vacation or day trips. I am sure my wife would say there are a million more things I could do, but I make her's and my kids life easier. I have no idea (and she doesn't either) how she would do it on her own!

NOTE: The need to two loving people to share the burden (both emotion, time and cost) is precisely why support gay marriage.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

novasteve said:


> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?



  But they obviously have no problem screwing the lowlifes in the first place. Talk about about your low standards.

  Sounds like me at closing time......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Noomi said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will one day be one of them. I don't want a partner to raise my child, I intend to do it all myself.
Click to expand...


  Freak.............


----------



## GHook93

Noomi said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will one day be one of them. I don't want a partner to raise my child, I intend to do it all myself.
Click to expand...


If that is your intention, do you expect or will you demand child support?

It' ignorant to think you don't want a man to have any say or part of your child's life, but that he should pay for the child and many times the mother's life style!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I've been a single parent for almost three years now but my cat seems well adjusted. Well... he does poop in a box.


----------



## Vox

Noomi said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't perfect.  They aren't looking for perfect.  That's an excuse.  The reality is, *they can't be bothered with putting up with the needs of another person.  They aren't looking for a man, but an android that can be shut off and put in the closet when necessary*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^this.
> can you imagine the male and child hater Noomi to be a wife or a mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you, arsewipe.
Click to expand...


truth hurts? 

it is still the Ultimate Truth - you are exceptional in your child hate and men hate. exceptional even for a dumbfuck leftard.


----------



## Noomi

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will one day be one of them. I don't want a partner to raise my child, I intend to do it all myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freak.............
Click to expand...


Why am I a freak?


----------



## Noomi

GHook93 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will one day be one of them. I don't want a partner to raise my child, I intend to do it all myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is your intention, do you expect or will you demand child support?
> 
> It' ignorant to think you don't want a man to have any say or part of your child's life, but that he should pay for the child and many times the mother's life style!
Click to expand...


No child support, nothing from the government. I could have gone out and gotten pregnant years ago, but I haven't because I can't afford a child. Responsible single parents have a child when they can afford one, not when they want one.


----------



## novasteve

Responsible people don't set out to be a single parent


----------



## Politico

novasteve said:


> The article says they are holding out for the perfect mate. Are they themselves perfect? Does perfect exist?



No such thing as perfect. Plenty of good ones out there,


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Noomi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will one day be one of them. I don't want a partner to raise my child, I intend to do it all myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freak.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why am I a freak?
Click to expand...


  The fact that you need it explained to you just confirms it.


----------



## bianco

GHook93 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that Australia has serious gender imbalance. Women seriously outnumber men over there.
> 
> ---
> 
> *
> Australia suffering 'man drought'
> *
> BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Australia suffering 'man drought'
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am planning a trip to Australia minus the wife and kids!
Click to expand...



"The biggest cheaters in Sydney are women" - top PI


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that Australia has serious gender imbalance. Women seriously outnumber men over there.
> 
> ---
> 
> *
> Australia suffering 'man drought'
> *
> BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Australia suffering 'man drought'
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am planning a trip to Australia minus the wife and kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The biggest cheaters in Sydney are women" - top PI
Click to expand...


It seems like you are promoting the tourism to Australia. I am pretty sure the piece of information you provided may inspire quite a few men to take a trip down under.


----------



## ScienceRocks

If a man is going to live with a man. Why not become gay?


----------



## editec

novasteve said:


> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?



MOST women have a kind of radar that informs them when they run into *hetero men who also HATE AND FEAR women.*

And those hetero men never quite understand why women avoid them.

That's generally because those men don't really understand how fucked up_ they are._

Do you know anyone like that Nova?


----------



## hjmick

Katzndogz said:


> It isn't perfect.  They aren't looking for perfect.  That's an excuse.  *The reality is, they can't be bothered with putting up with the needs of another person.*  They aren't looking for a man, but an android that can be shut off and put in the closet when necessary.




This comment makes no sense if you consider the topic of the article, women in Victoria increasingly choosing to become single mothers...


Because there is nothing demanding or needy about a child...


----------



## bianco

_Aus women becoming single mothers, can't fine perfect men _

#####

The only perfect man who ever walked on earth was the man with the holes in his hands and feet.
We just celebrated his birthday.

Anyway, Aussie women are married to their cell phones, laptops, social media etc.
A man couldn't get a look in even if he wanted to.

mrs bianco and one of her girlfriends were having dinner before seeing a movie recently...when they saw a young man and a young woman also having dinner in the same restaurant...obviously on a date.
All thru the dinner the young woman had her face stuck in her cell phone screen...paying the young man not the slightest attention.
mrs bianco looked at him, looked at the young woman staring lovingly at her phone, then looked back at the guy...the guy just looked at mrs bianco and shrugged his shoulders.
mrs bianco seemed sure there wouldn't be a second date.


----------



## Vikrant

The man in the top hat and tails hands me a small ticket. ''It's free until these run out,'' he says with a flourish and an accent that should, inexplicably, be cockney.
He's touting the services of a bank of tarot readers, women who make a motza from mealy-mouthed predictions of love, good fortune and long lines of progeny.
His captive audience is heavy on the female side - one lone man breaks the river of cheap champagne and shy glances in this slow-moving queue of dolled-up singletons.
It's early doors at what is billed as Sydney's biggest singles night, a jumble of ages, backgrounds, hemlines and hairlines milling around the gaudy top floor of The Star casino.


Read more: Singles find their niche in search for love


----------



## Againsheila

Vox said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't perfect.  They aren't looking for perfect.  That's an excuse.  The reality is, *they can't be bothered with putting up with the needs of another person.  They aren't looking for a man, but an android that can be shut off and put in the closet when necessary*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^this.
> can you imagine the male and child hater Noomi to be a wife or a mother?
Click to expand...


Yes, and it's terrifying.


----------



## Againsheila

hjmick said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't perfect.  They aren't looking for perfect.  That's an excuse.  *The reality is, they can't be bothered with putting up with the needs of another person.*  They aren't looking for a man, but an android that can be shut off and put in the closet when necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This comment makes no sense if you consider the topic of the article, women in Victoria increasingly choosing to become single mothers...
> 
> 
> Because there is nothing demanding or needy about a child...
Click to expand...


They don't know that until after they have the child.  They're looking for unconditional love and the child will give them that, no matter how they treat the child.


----------



## Noomi

Againsheila said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't perfect.  They aren't looking for perfect.  That's an excuse.  The reality is, *they can't be bothered with putting up with the needs of another person.  They aren't looking for a man, but an android that can be shut off and put in the closet when necessary*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^this.
> can you imagine the male and child hater Noomi to be a wife or a mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and it's terrifying.
Click to expand...


You have no idea what kind of mother I would be, so STFU.


----------



## Againsheila

Noomi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^this.
> can you imagine the male and child hater Noomi to be a wife or a mother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and it's terrifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea what kind of mother I would be, so STFU.
Click to expand...


I know you think parents of ODD kids caused their kids ODD.  I know you think fat people shouldn't be allowed to fly.  I pretty much know you have no heart so you couldn't possibly make a good parent.   More than anything, children need love and acceptance, you don't seem to have an abundance of either.  And I can only go by what you say on this board.  You are right, I have no idea what you are like in real life.  Hopefully, you are nothing like you are on this board.


----------



## Noomi

Againsheila said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and it's terrifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what kind of mother I would be, so STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you think parents of ODD kids caused their kids ODD.  I know you think fat people shouldn't be allowed to fly.  I pretty much know you have no heart so you couldn't possibly make a good parent.   More than anything, children need love and acceptance, you don't seem to have an abundance of either.  And I can only go by what you say on this board.  You are right, I have no idea what you are like in real life.  Hopefully, you are nothing like you are on this board.
Click to expand...


I am the kindest, friendliest person you could ever meet. I am protective of the people I care about, but I hate it when people make excuses for their bad behavior. I am shy but I am always there as a shoulder to cry on, I am always prepared to listen, and if you were a true friend, I would walk through hot coals for you. And I would make a fantastic mother, to a child who would be loved, adored, and raised to be the best person they could be.

But let your ignorance get in the way. I wonder what kind of mother you are. A shitty one, maybe?


----------



## Vikrant

Singled out

36% of all single men and 52% of all single women rate independence or the freedom to make their own decisions as the most enjoyable thing about being unattached

87% of single women aged over 51 years are happy being single, compared to the national average of 71% of single people happy with their unattached status

Single women are happier than single men - dating website | Rockhampton Morning Bulletin


----------



## Againsheila

Noomi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what kind of mother I would be, so STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you think parents of ODD kids caused their kids ODD.  I know you think fat people shouldn't be allowed to fly.  I pretty much know you have no heart so you couldn't possibly make a good parent.   More than anything, children need love and acceptance, you don't seem to have an abundance of either.  And I can only go by what you say on this board.  You are right, I have no idea what you are like in real life.  Hopefully, you are nothing like you are on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am the kindest, friendliest person you could ever meet. I am protective of the people I care about, but I hate it when people make excuses for their bad behavior. I am shy but I am always there as a shoulder to cry on, I am always prepared to listen, and if you were a true friend, I would walk through hot coals for you. And I would make a fantastic mother, to a child who would be loved, adored, and raised to be the best person they could be.
> 
> But let your ignorance get in the way. I wonder what kind of mother you are. A shitty one, maybe?
Click to expand...


According to your standards, yes.  I've raised two autistic boys.  My fault I know.  Just wanted an excuse to medicate them except that my youngest wasn't on medication until he was put in a facility at 25 and my oldest still isn't on medication at 29.  I deal.  

I have friends of all sizes, colors and income.  I volunteer much of my time now that my youngest is being cared for and I have the time to give.  Did 16 shows last month at the local theater.  I found the volunteers for each performance, I put up the posters and the signs, and picked up the signs after the play was over.  I set out the concessions and the bar and I worked the bar when I couldn't find a volunteer with a bar license.  I put in one day a week giving out lunches to the homeless and I take my oldest son with me so that he learns how to give back to the community.  He also helps out at the theater when I need him even though he refuses to see the plays.  He's autistic, I deal.  

I belong to a sorority and our only goal is to raise funds for cancer research.  We meet once a month and have a fund raiser every month in addition.  I go to stores with letters for donations.  I help sell whatever items we come up with to sell.  I had out goody bags at the bowl a strike for cancer we hold every spring and I help find donations to put in goody bags for the participants.  

Yeah, Noomi, I'm a terrible mother.  I actually was a cub-scout leader so I could get my oldest into cub-scouts and no one would take him, with him being autistic and all.  I volunteered at my youngest son's school and still have one of the cards the kids gave me that said "Mrs Criscione, you are awesome!"  But yeah, I'm a lousy mother, after all I have two autistic kids, one that also has a bit of ODD and we all know that's just made up so parents can have an excuse for their children to behave badly.  

Plus, <gasp>  I'm fat and don't deserve to fly.  

Yeah, Noomi, you got me, I'm a terrible person.  And since I don't need to hear that from someone as heartless and uncaring as you, welcome to my ignore list.  I won't say anything else because, well, I don't use that kind of language.


----------



## GHook93

bianco said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that Australia has serious gender imbalance. Women seriously outnumber men over there.
> 
> ---
> 
> *
> Australia suffering 'man drought'
> *
> BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Australia suffering 'man drought'
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am planning a trip to Australia minus the wife and kids!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The biggest cheaters in Sydney are women" - top PI
Click to expand...


My company opened a HUGE business in Australia. I am going to do some serious butt kissing the Next global team meeting in March and get the fast track on job out there!

There are a few countries I would consider living in other than US, Australia is 1 or 2 on the list. This was prior to learning about the man drought 

If I every left the US (not going to happen) here is my list in order to where I would like to go:
(1) Australia (I already know the language, great economy, great weather, great people and great country)
(2) Canada (Great country, great economy great people, close to the US for visits home, but the weather sucks)
(3) Israel (I would have to learn another language, but the economy is great, the people are great and it would be easy for me to get citizenship; oh yea the weather is top notch)
(4) New Zealand (see Australia)
(5) Britian (Wouldn't have to learn a new language, but the job market is tough and it's uber expensive over there)
(6) Costa Rica (Would have to learn Spanish, which I am starting. Has some good opportunities for skilled foreigners. Very low cost of living. Low crime rate. Decent healthcare system. Amazing weather)
(7) Mexico (My parents are snowbirds and I have been there a few times. Not as dangerous as advertised. Mexicans don't resent Americans like what is advertised. There are many GREAT opportunities for Gringos americanos que hablan Español!)


----------



## Jughead

novasteve said:


> The article says they are holding out for the perfect mate. Are they themselves perfect? Does perfect exist?


As far as I am concerned there is only one superpower that is perfect.

As for finding the right mate, they can spread the word when having social gatherings at their church or synagogue. This is a great way to find someone compatible.


----------



## Againsheila

When I was young, I almost moved to Australia.  They were offering air fare and a job to any female that was willing to move there.  No air fare home if it didn't work out though.  They must've gotten some crappy women in that promotion.  

Truth is there are no "perfect" men.  There are no "perfect" women.  Marriage doesn't come naturally, it's work.  I've been married to the same man for 32 years and yea, there are times I wonder why we ever got together in the first place, but we work it out.  There are times I'm sure he wonders why he ever married me too, but again, we work it out.  Getting married is easy, but keeping a marriage, that takes work, on both sides.  Too many people too lazy to work at it and divorce is much to easy to get.


----------



## freedombecki

Vox said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't perfect. They aren't looking for perfect. That's an excuse. The reality is, *they can't be bothered with putting up with the needs of another person. They aren't looking for a man, but an android that can be shut off and put in the closet when necessary*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^this.
> can you imagine the male and child hater Noomi to be a wife or a mother?
Click to expand...

I think that Noomi is a very dedicated and loyal person to her job, to physical and mental fitness, and her extended family. When she meets the right bloke, I think she will be a dedicated and loyal parent to her child, whether girl or boy, in good times and in bad, and she will have the love and backup of a very proud family. Her politics are more thoughtful than when she first got here, and she's starting to look for facts when she speaks. I'd like to say I helped, but actually, she's a plucky young lady, and she pulled herself out of the negative trap and has put herself into the positive in just a couple of years. She may never see things like I do, but she has proven over time she is a worthwhile person, trying to do the right thing and get her facts straight.

 That's pretty darn good for someone so young, imho.


----------



## freedombecki

novasteve said:


> Responsible people don't set out to be a single parent



Have you ever been date raped?

 Women who have sometimes bear the consequences of that unwanted power play of some idiot who thinks "she wants me," even after she's told him to leave her alone, "no," and not realizing she needed a can of mace to be safe around him because he thinks the world revolves around his basal desires. Nowadays, if his rape causes pregnancy, he denies it until confronted with the DNA tests and a child with half his inherited traits.

 This is not a nice world for single women sometimes. You'd know that if you were a girl. I know it because it happened to my best friend in college, before they had DNA tests.


----------



## Againsheila

freedombecki said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't perfect. They aren't looking for perfect. That's an excuse. The reality is, *they can't be bothered with putting up with the needs of another person. They aren't looking for a man, but an android that can be shut off and put in the closet when necessary*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^this.
> can you imagine the male and child hater Noomi to be a wife or a mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that Noomi is a very dedicated and loyal person to her job, to physical and mental fitness, and her extended family. When she meets the right bloke, I think she will be a dedicated and loyal parent to her child, whether girl or boy, in good times and in bad, and she will have the love and backup of a very proud family. Her politics are more thoughtful than when she first got here, and she's starting to look for facts when she speaks. I'd like to say I helped, but actually, she's a plucky young lady, and she pulled herself out of the negative trap and has put herself into the positive in just a couple of years. She may never see things like I do, but she has proven over time she is a worthwhile person, trying to do the right thing and get her facts straight.
> 
> That's pretty darn good for someone so young, imho.
Click to expand...


I don't agree, but then again, she's attacked me personally on almost every level possible.  She knows nothing about ODD but feels confident enough to say that all parents of ODD children are responsible for their children;s condition and just want to drug them because they are brats. (I have two autistic children, one of which has also been diagnosed with OCD and ODD)  She has said fat people shouldn't be able to fly.  I am overweight.  Apparently I will always be over weight.  I've tried dieting and every time I start losing weight, something else happens and I gain it right back.  Last time it was the bone spurs in my feet. She has many, many hateful ideas and thoughts towards anyone that doesn't fit into what she thinks is "perfect."  She think that people with special needs children should have aborted them before they were born.  Good grief, how can anyone even defend this person?


----------



## freedombecki

Noomi said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't perfect. They aren't looking for perfect. That's an excuse. The reality is, *they can't be bothered with putting up with the needs of another person. They aren't looking for a man, but an android that can be shut off and put in the closet when necessary*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^this.
> can you imagine the male and child hater Noomi to be a wife or a mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you, arsewipe.
Click to expand...


"I'm sorry you think that" is more effective than every 4-letter word in the book. And I think you can do diplomacy in the face of disparagement. In fact, I know you can. I've seen it.


----------



## freedombecki

Againsheila said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^this.
> can you imagine the male and child hater Noomi to be a wife or a mother?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Noomi is a very dedicated and loyal person to her job, to physical and mental fitness, and her extended family. When she meets the right bloke, I think she will be a dedicated and loyal parent to her child, whether girl or boy, in good times and in bad, and she will have the love and backup of a very proud family. Her politics are more thoughtful than when she first got here, and she's starting to look for facts when she speaks. I'd like to say I helped, but actually, she's a plucky young lady, and she pulled herself out of the negative trap and has put herself into the positive in just a couple of years. She may never see things like I do, but she has proven over time she is a worthwhile person, trying to do the right thing and get her facts straight.
> 
> That's pretty darn good for someone so young, imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree, but then again, she's attacked me personally on almost every level possible. She knows nothing about ODD but feels confident enough to say that all parents of ODD children are responsible for their children;s condition and just want to drug them because they are brats. (I have two autistic children, one of which has also been diagnosed with OCD and ODD) She has said fat people shouldn't be able to fly. I am overweight. Apparently I will always be over weight. I've tried dieting and every time I start losing weight, something else happens and I gain it right back. Last time it was the bone spurs in my feet. She has many, many hateful ideas and thoughts towards anyone that doesn't fit into what she thinks is "perfect." She think that people with special needs children should have aborted them before they were born. Good grief, how can anyone even defend this person?
Click to expand...

I once neg repped this young lady and told her what her offense was. She never did it again, which earned my respect. Later on, she did one of the hardest things a person can do. She decided to use some of her energy on becoming physically fit, earning badges and ribbons in her sport as she trimmed down and literally became a different person.

 No, I don't agree with everyone on their politics, but Ms. Noomi took charge of her own life, made it better for herself and those around her, and does just fine if you just leave her alone, even if you don't see eye to eye.

 I'm never happy to see someone in today's liberal trap which practically demands a communistic outcome, but schools and universities have gotten so aloof in this country they're not seeing the forest for the trees and are entangled in confusion that somehow a group can call the shots on individuals. I know from reading that the 35 years before my birth and until I was born, two World Wars were fought, and over one hundred million people died worldwide because while the civilized world was engaged in putting down the Germans once and for all, China and Russia were engaged in eliminating by some warfare and a lot of forced starvation of its own citizens within its borders to the point of genocide, and in Africa, the same thing was rampant with the rise and fall of militia leaders becoming leaders who killed rather than dealt over negotiation tables with their political rivals.

 Noomi comes from a different educational background and may have been taught not to trust conservatives in her own country by some of the beautiful people there like our own starlets who get caught up in being so open minded their brains start falling out when drug use starts. I don't know. I only know that I've seen a lot from this young lady, and that nobody should be dropping the bad mother bomb on someone else at USMB. It causes intolerable things to be said as counter fire by people in English-speaking and other cultures.

 I'd like to see you both mend fences like civil adults and try to get along without all the liver eating.

 You're both better people than you know. Don't destroy the good in your life with one-uppance character assassinations. 

 "Let there be peace on earth and let it begin with you" doesn't work. As the song says, "let it begin with me."

 And I have plenty of work to do in that department, so sayonara till tomorrow.


----------



## Againsheila

freedombecki said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Noomi is a very dedicated and loyal person to her job, to physical and mental fitness, and her extended family. When she meets the right bloke, I think she will be a dedicated and loyal parent to her child, whether girl or boy, in good times and in bad, and she will have the love and backup of a very proud family. Her politics are more thoughtful than when she first got here, and she's starting to look for facts when she speaks. I'd like to say I helped, but actually, she's a plucky young lady, and she pulled herself out of the negative trap and has put herself into the positive in just a couple of years. She may never see things like I do, but she has proven over time she is a worthwhile person, trying to do the right thing and get her facts straight.
> 
> That's pretty darn good for someone so young, imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree, but then again, she's attacked me personally on almost every level possible. She knows nothing about ODD but feels confident enough to say that all parents of ODD children are responsible for their children;s condition and just want to drug them because they are brats. (I have two autistic children, one of which has also been diagnosed with OCD and ODD) She has said fat people shouldn't be able to fly. I am overweight. Apparently I will always be over weight. I've tried dieting and every time I start losing weight, something else happens and I gain it right back. Last time it was the bone spurs in my feet. She has many, many hateful ideas and thoughts towards anyone that doesn't fit into what she thinks is "perfect." She think that people with special needs children should have aborted them before they were born. Good grief, how can anyone even defend this person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I once neg repped this young lady and told her what her offense was. She never did it again, which earned my respect. Later on, she did one of the hardest things a person can do. She decided to use some of her energy on becoming physically fit, earning badges and ribbons in her sport as she trimmed down and literally became a different person.
> 
> No, I don't agree with everyone on their politics, but Ms. Noomi took charge of her own life, made it better for herself and those around her, and does just fine if you just leave her alone, even if you don't see eye to eye.
> 
> I'm never happy to see someone in today's liberal trap which practically demands a communistic outcome, but schools and universities have gotten so aloof in this country they're not seeing the forest for the trees and are entangled in confusion that somehow a group can call the shots on individuals. I know from reading that the 35 years before my birth and until I was born, two World Wars were fought, and over one hundred million people died worldwide because while the civilized world was engaged in putting down the Germans once and for all, China and Russia were engaged in eliminating by some warfare and a lot of forced starvation of its own citizens within its borders to the point of genocide, and in Africa, the same thing was rampant with the rise and fall of militia leaders becoming leaders who killed rather than dealt over negotiation tables with their political rivals.
> 
> Noomi comes from a different educational background and may have been taught not to trust conservatives in her own country by some of the beautiful people there like our own starlets who get caught up in being so open minded their brains start falling out when drug use starts. I don't know. I only know that I've seen a lot from this young lady, and that nobody should be dropping the bad mother bomb on someone else at USMB. It causes intolerable things to be said as counter fire by people in English-speaking and other cultures.
> 
> I'd like to see you both mend fences like civil adults and try to get along without all the liver eating.
> 
> You're both better people than you know. Don't destroy the good in your life with one-uppance character assassinations.
> 
> "Let there be peace on earth and let it begin with you" doesn't work. As the song says, "let it begin with me."
> 
> And I have plenty of work to do in that department, so sayonara till tomorrow.
Click to expand...


I'm sure Noomi is pleased you've come to defend her.  Don't bother doing so for me again, i have her on ignore and I expect she'll stay there for quite awhile.  I deserve more than the way I feel after reading her hateful posts.  You may not think so, but there is nothing worse than having someone tell you that you are at fault for your children's neurological disorders.  In fact that's the biggest reason for divorce amongst parents of special needs kids.  So far, my husband and I have stayed away from the blame game, I sure as hell don't need it from, well nevermind.  She's on ignore I expect she'll stay there.  If you try to defend her to me again, you'll probably end up with her.  I don't deserve this from her or anybody.


----------



## Noomi

I wouldn't have become so hateful if you had simply respected the fact that I had a different opinion. One can have a respectful debate, not one that descends into insults because you don't agree.
I never said you were a bad parent - the only time I did was after YOU said that I would make a terrible parent. I don't what sort of mum you are, and you don't know what sort of mother I would be. I have never met you, or your children. 
I simply see the world in a different way to you, and there is nothing wrong with that.

Never said it was your fault your kids have autism, which is NOT O.D.D, by the way. That thread was not about your kids, it was about other kids. You jumped in and assumed I was attacking you and your family. I have a cousin with Aspergers and I know its got nothing to do with his parents. Its just the way he is. But there is nothing wrong with stating - correctly - that some illnesses are very over diagnosed, and a lot of kids with ADHD are simply put, brats. Because its true. Not all, but a lot. If you can't admit that, then fine. Autism, ADD, ODD etc never existed years ago, now suddenly, every second child is being diagnosed with behavior problems. Why? 

I won't admit that I was wrong because I am sticking by my opinion, but I will apologise for insulting you. I shouldn't have to, but I will, even though I am on ignore. I am sorry to have hurt your feelings.

You can choose to accept my apology, or ignore it.


----------



## bianco

I predict that in the not too far distant future few Australians will enter into serious relationships/marriage.  
I predict they'll be staying single and living at home with their parents all their lives.


----------



## freedombecki

Againsheila said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree, but then again, she's attacked me personally on almost every level possible. She knows nothing about ODD but feels confident enough to say that all parents of ODD children are responsible for their children;s condition and just want to drug them because they are brats. (I have two autistic children, one of which has also been diagnosed with OCD and ODD) She has said fat people shouldn't be able to fly. I am overweight. Apparently I will always be over weight. I've tried dieting and every time I start losing weight, something else happens and I gain it right back. Last time it was the bone spurs in my feet. She has many, many hateful ideas and thoughts towards anyone that doesn't fit into what she thinks is "perfect." She think that people with special needs children should have aborted them before they were born. Good grief, how can anyone even defend this person?
> 
> 
> 
> I once neg repped this young lady and told her what her offense was. She never did it again, which earned my respect. Later on, she did one of the hardest things a person can do. She decided to use some of her energy on becoming physically fit, earning badges and ribbons in her sport as she trimmed down and literally became a different person.
> 
> No, I don't agree with everyone on their politics, but Ms. Noomi took charge of her own life, made it better for herself and those around her, and does just fine if you just leave her alone, even if you don't see eye to eye.
> 
> I'm never happy to see someone in today's liberal trap which practically demands a communistic outcome, but schools and universities have gotten so aloof in this country they're not seeing the forest for the trees and are entangled in confusion that somehow a group can call the shots on individuals. I know from reading that the 35 years before my birth and until I was born, two World Wars were fought, and over one hundred million people died worldwide because while the civilized world was engaged in putting down the Germans once and for all, China and Russia were engaged in eliminating by some warfare and a lot of forced starvation of its own citizens within its borders to the point of genocide, and in Africa, the same thing was rampant with the rise and fall of militia leaders becoming leaders who killed rather than dealt over negotiation tables with their political rivals.
> 
> Noomi comes from a different educational background and may have been taught not to trust conservatives in her own country by some of the beautiful people there like our own starlets who get caught up in being so open minded their brains start falling out when drug use starts. I don't know. I only know that I've seen a lot from this young lady, and that nobody should be dropping the bad mother bomb on someone else at USMB. It causes intolerable things to be said as counter fire by people in English-speaking and other cultures.
> 
> I'd like to see you both mend fences like civil adults and try to get along without all the liver eating.
> 
> You're both better people than you know. Don't destroy the good in your life with one-uppance character assassinations.
> 
> "Let there be peace on earth and let it begin with you" doesn't work. As the song says, "let it begin with me."
> 
> And I have plenty of work to do in that department, so sayonara till tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Noomi is pleased you've come to defend her. Don't bother doing so for me again, i have her on ignore and I expect she'll stay there for quite awhile. I deserve more than the way I feel after reading her hateful posts. You may not think so, but there is nothing worse than having someone tell you that you are at fault for your children's neurological disorders. In fact that's the biggest reason for divorce amongst parents of special needs kids. So far, my husband and I have stayed away from the blame game, I sure as hell don't need it from, well nevermind. She's on ignore I expect she'll stay there. If you try to defend her to me again, you'll probably end up with her. I don't deserve this from her or anybody.
Click to expand...

Board etiquette of not carrying baggage from one thread to another is universal. Gangbanging people in association with convenient confederates is also in poor taste. Hope I never see you doing it again.


----------



## Vikrant

It looks like men would date any woman as long as she is hot. She could be racist. She could be cruel. As long as she is hot, she will get ... 

(See the video for full report)

---

Man drought sees shortage of eligible men as women struggle in dating game

Man drought sees shortage of eligible men as women struggle in dating game | News.com.au


----------



## Politico

Not just hot. Any remotely attractive woman could easily get a man. Children no children it doesn't matter. They are out there.


----------



## Againsheila

GHook93 said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am planning a trip to Australia minus the wife and kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The biggest cheaters in Sydney are women" - top PI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My company opened a HUGE business in Australia. I am going to do some serious butt kissing the Next global team meeting in March and get the fast track on job out there!
> 
> There are a few countries I would consider living in other than US, Australia is 1 or 2 on the list. This was prior to learning about the man drought
> 
> If I every left the US (not going to happen) here is my list in order to where I would like to go:
> (1) Australia (I already know the language, great economy, great weather, great people and great country)
> (2) Canada (Great country, great economy great people, close to the US for visits home, but the weather sucks)
> (3) Israel (I would have to learn another language, but the economy is great, the people are great and it would be easy for me to get citizenship; oh yea the weather is top notch)
> (4) New Zealand (see Australia)
> (5) Britian (Wouldn't have to learn a new language, but the job market is tough and it's uber expensive over there)
> (6) Costa Rica (Would have to learn Spanish, which I am starting. Has some good opportunities for skilled foreigners. Very low cost of living. Low crime rate. Decent healthcare system. Amazing weather)
> (7) Mexico (My parents are snowbirds and I have been there a few times. Not as dangerous as advertised. Mexicans don't resent Americans like what is advertised. There are many GREAT opportunities for Gringos americanos que hablan Español!)
Click to expand...


You really need to check their immigration laws.  Most of those countries you mentioned, you aren't getting in there unless you already have enough money to live off of for the rest of your life.  Heck you can't get into New Zealand unless you have a doctorate.  Don't know about Costa Rica, they weren't on my list when I was looking for places to emigrate.  Oh, and as for Australia, you can't be over 40.


----------



## mudwhistle

novasteve said:


> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?



Seems to me having children out of wedlock is a recipe for poverty.

Maybe Socialism allows them to do this without starving to death.


----------



## Againsheila

mudwhistle said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me having children out of wedlock is a recipe for poverty.
> 
> Maybe Socialism allows them to do this without starving to death.
Click to expand...


Poverty is not the problem.  Not having a father is the problem.  Kids raised without a father do worse on every measurable level than children raised with two parents in the home, according to an article I read several years ago.  It's even worse if there is no father figure in the extended family and even worse if there is no father figure in the neighborhood.


----------



## Noomi

I don't believe that crap for a second.


----------



## bianco

Noomi said:


> I don't believe that crap for a second.



The experts seem to be saying that it is all totally true.
Trying to get more male primary school teachers...etc


----------



## bianco

_Aus women becoming single mothers, can't fine perfect men _

#####

Trouble is...the women seem to be looking for "Mr Darcy"..."tall, dark, and handsome[read 'drop-dead gorgeous'] with a large income"...which was the top response in a survey by a leading women's magazine several years ago...as the readers' ideal male partner. 
'Shorter, light, and not so handsome, with an average income' was down the list.


----------



## Againsheila

Noomi said:


> I don't believe that crap for a second.



Not surprised in the least!


----------



## bianco

Then there's 'Lulu';

'Lulu' was shown on my tv tonite;

New mobile app Lulu lets women rate their men friends (and exes) in areas like sex and appearance - NY Daily News

_New mobile app Lulu lets women rate their men friends (and exes) in areas like sex and appearance
Founded by Alison Schwartz and Alexandra Chong, the app started with a conversation among women; some men find it offensive while others love it and have joined the complementary app LuluDude.

If he tells you he&#8217;s great in the sack, why not consult with some previous customers and see if they were, well, satisfied.

The mobile app Lulu lets women do just that &#8212; giving ex-girlfriends, old hookups and female pals the power to anonymously rate any guy in their social network. And in the six months since its launch, Lulu has come to dominate sorority gab-fests, brunch banter and cocktail hours across the city, resulting in tears, jeers, and downright hysterics for the guys unwittingly reviewed._

__________________________
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Lulu: The Worst App for Women, by Women | Sam Ressler


_Confession: I have no self-control. So when told about an app that might give me access to shamelessly stalk any and all of my exes with the false pretense of gaining insight into their lives (sans me), naturally I jumped at the opportunity. What transpired was a visceral reaction to one of the most jaw-dropping, stomach-curling, rosacea-inducing, sad Internet moments of my adult life. _


----------



## Esmeralda

novasteve said:


> The article says they are holding out for the perfect mate. Are they themselves perfect? Does perfect exist?



THE ARTICLE says "perfect mate." What are the women saying?  It's more likely they just haven't met the right man for them and at 40 can't wait any longer to have a family. Men can start families all the way up into their 80s and beyond. Women can't do that.

There are plenty of men who just don't worry about it until very late in life; women don't have that option.

Is it a good idea to marry someone, even though he isn't the right one for you, so you can have a family?  Is it fair for women to go through life without being mothers?  Personally, in that situation, my first choice would be adoption, but most people prefer to have a biological child.


----------



## Againsheila

Esmeralda said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article says they are holding out for the perfect mate. Are they themselves perfect? Does perfect exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ARTICLE says "perfect mate." What are the women saying?  It's more likely they just haven't met the right man for them and at 40 can't wait any longer to have a family. Men can start families all the way up into their 80s and beyond. Women can't do that.
> 
> There are plenty of men who just don't worry about it until very late in life; women don't have that option.
> 
> Is it a good idea to marry someone, even though he isn't the right one for you, so you can have a family?  Is it fair for women to go through life without being mothers?  Personally, in that situation, my first choice would be adoption, but most people prefer to have a biological child.
Click to expand...


The truth is there is no "perfect" mate.  Marriage takes work and people just aren't willing to do the work today.  Sad for the kids because they are the ones who lose out, not having two parents.  I've been married for 32 years now.  It hasn't always been easy and it's getting worse quickly.  My husband has parkinsons.  Some of today's women would have left him already after all, he isn't "perfect.".  Then again, neither am I.  I can't believe how few people actually know what a marriage is.  What it takes to stay together through thick and thin, threw good times and especially the bad times.  I like the elderly couple that was asked how they managed to stay married so long and she said, "Well, when we grew up, if something was broken, you fixed it, you didn't throw it away!"

And now you have the people who won't even try at all.....

BTW, I have no problems with a woman who hasn't found the right man adopting a child.  One parent is better than no parent.  My problem is with the women who think they don't have to get married to have a kid, they can just get pregnant and then send the father the child support bill.


----------



## Esmeralda

bianco said:


> _Aus women becoming single mothers, can't fine perfect men _
> 
> #####
> 
> Trouble is...the women seem to be looking for "Mr Darcy"..."tall, dark, and handsome[read 'drop-dead gorgeous'] with a large income"...which was the top response in a survey by a leading women's magazine several years ago...as the readers' ideal male partner.
> 'Shorter, light, and not so handsome, with an average income' was down the list.



Absolute nonsense. A good man is hard to find: always was, always will be. In the past, women often settled for what they could get instead of being spinsters.  They don't have to do that nowadays.  They still want to be mothers and raise their children.  We no longer make women choose between a childless spinsterhoood and a loveless marriage.  If more men were better men, or more men were interested in marrying earlier, instead of waiting and then marrying younger women, we'd have less of a problem.  A sinlge woman without children, one who didn't choose that path, is a very sad thing indeed.  Who are you or anyone to condemn women to such a path?


----------



## Esmeralda

Againsheila said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article says they are holding out for the perfect mate. Are they themselves perfect? Does perfect exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ARTICLE says "perfect mate." What are the women saying?  It's more likely they just haven't met the right man for them and at 40 can't wait any longer to have a family. Men can start families all the way up into their 80s and beyond. Women can't do that.
> 
> There are plenty of men who just don't worry about it until very late in life; women don't have that option.
> 
> Is it a good idea to marry someone, even though he isn't the right one for you, so you can have a family?  Is it fair for women to go through life without being mothers?  Personally, in that situation, my first choice would be adoption, but most people prefer to have a biological child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is there is no "perfect" mate.  Marriage takes work and people just aren't willing to do the work today.  Sad for the kids because they are the ones who lose out, not having two parents.  I've been married for 32 years now.  It hasn't always been easy and it's getting worse quickly.  My husband has parkinsons.  Some of today's women would have left him already after all, he isn't "perfect.".  Then again, neither am I.  I can't believe how few people actually know what a marriage is.  What it takes to stay together through thick and thin, threw good times and especially the bad times.  I like the elderly couple that was asked how they managed to stay married so long and she said, "Well, when we grew up, if something was broken, you fixed it, you didn't throw it away!"
> 
> And now you have the people who won't even try at all.....
> 
> BTW, I have no problems with a woman who hasn't found the right man adopting a child.  One parent is better than no parent.  My problem is with the women who think they don't have to get married to have a kid, they can just get pregnant and then send the father the child support bill.
Click to expand...


I tried to make it a point to point out that it is the article that is saying these women are waiting for the 'perfect' man.  Are the women actually saying or doing this?  Not likely. They are waiting for the right man. In the old days, that lead to spinsterhood, so many women compromised and married just for the sake of being married and having children. Women should not have to do that, but to have a child, they cannot wait forever.

As far as artifical insemination by an donor:, normally there should be no way for the women to later sue for child support. Both parties sign contracts. The father is not responsible for the child, by contract, by law, if the procedure is done with a reputable sperm bank and appropriate contracts are signed.  It would be ridiculous otherwise. Some men could be held reponsible for 10 or 20 kids.  Makes no sense.


----------



## bianco

Esmeralda said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Aus women becoming single mothers, can't fine perfect men _
> 
> #####
> 
> Trouble is...the women seem to be looking for "Mr Darcy"..."tall, dark, and handsome[read 'drop-dead gorgeous'] with a large income"...which was the top response in a survey by a leading women's magazine several years ago...as the readers' ideal male partner.
> 'Shorter, light, and not so handsome, with an average income' was down the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute nonsense. A good man is hard to find: always was, always will be. In the past, women often settled for what they could get instead of being spinsters.  They don't have to do that nowadays.  They still want to be mothers and raise their children.  We no longer make women choose between a childless spinsterhoood and a loveless marriage.  If more men were better men, or more men were interested in marrying earlier, instead of waiting and then marrying younger women, we'd have less of a problem.  A sinlge woman without children, one who didn't choose that path, is a very sad thing indeed.  Who are you or anyone to condemn women to such a path?
Click to expand...


What I posted about the women's mag survey is correct.
And women are holding out for "Mr Darcy", seems to me.

A good woman is hard to find these days, I would not like to be looking.

Men can't marry earlier, as they're still expected to pay for and provide most everything....house, cars, etc.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> It isn't perfect.  They aren't looking for perfect.  That's an excuse.  The reality is, they can't be bothered with putting up with the needs of another person.  They aren't looking for a man, but an android that can be shut off and put in the closet when necessary.



Exactly.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Victorian women choosing to be single mothers | theage.com.au
> 
> Yeah I'm sure these women are perfect themselves , right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will one day be one of them. I don't want a partner to raise my child, I intend to do it all myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is your intention, do you expect or will you demand child support?
> 
> It' ignorant to think you don't want a man to have any say or part of your child's life, but that he should pay for the child and many times the mother's life style!
Click to expand...


They all say they don't need a man, yet the child support papers keep printing out so fast they sting your fingers when you touch them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article says they are holding out for the perfect mate. Are they themselves perfect? Does perfect exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ARTICLE says "perfect mate." What are the women saying?  It's more likely they just haven't met the right man for them and at 40 can't wait any longer to have a family. Men can start families all the way up into their 80s and beyond. Women can't do that.
> 
> There are plenty of men who just don't worry about it until very late in life; women don't have that option.
> 
> Is it a good idea to marry someone, even though he isn't the right one for you, so you can have a family?  Is it fair for women to go through life without being mothers?  Personally, in that situation, my first choice would be adoption, but most people prefer to have a biological child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is there is no "perfect" mate.  Marriage takes work and people just aren't willing to do the work today.  Sad for the kids because they are the ones who lose out, not having two parents.  I've been married for 32 years now.  It hasn't always been easy and it's getting worse quickly.  My husband has parkinsons.  Some of today's women would have left him already after all, he isn't "perfect.".  Then again, neither am I.  I can't believe how few people actually know what a marriage is.  What it takes to stay together through thick and thin, threw good times and especially the bad times.  I like the elderly couple that was asked how they managed to stay married so long and she said, "Well, when we grew up, if something was broken, you fixed it, you didn't throw it away!"
> 
> And now you have the people who won't even try at all.....
> 
> BTW, I have no problems with a woman who hasn't found the right man adopting a child.  One parent is better than no parent.  My problem is with the women who think they don't have to get married to have a kid, they can just get pregnant and then send the father the child support bill.
Click to expand...


The problem is nobody wants to work for anything anymore, they want everything fast, easy and accomodating. That goes for relationships and pretty much everything else.


----------



## High_Gravity

Againsheila said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The biggest cheaters in Sydney are women" - top PI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My company opened a HUGE business in Australia. I am going to do some serious butt kissing the Next global team meeting in March and get the fast track on job out there!
> 
> There are a few countries I would consider living in other than US, Australia is 1 or 2 on the list. This was prior to learning about the man drought
> 
> If I every left the US (not going to happen) here is my list in order to where I would like to go:
> (1) Australia (I already know the language, great economy, great weather, great people and great country)
> (2) Canada (Great country, great economy great people, close to the US for visits home, but the weather sucks)
> (3) Israel (I would have to learn another language, but the economy is great, the people are great and it would be easy for me to get citizenship; oh yea the weather is top notch)
> (4) New Zealand (see Australia)
> (5) Britian (Wouldn't have to learn a new language, but the job market is tough and it's uber expensive over there)
> (6) Costa Rica (Would have to learn Spanish, which I am starting. Has some good opportunities for skilled foreigners. Very low cost of living. Low crime rate. Decent healthcare system. Amazing weather)
> (7) Mexico (My parents are snowbirds and I have been there a few times. Not as dangerous as advertised. Mexicans don't resent Americans like what is advertised. There are many GREAT opportunities for Gringos americanos que hablan Español!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to check their immigration laws.  Most of those countries you mentioned, you aren't getting in there unless you already have enough money to live off of for the rest of your life.  Heck you can't get into New Zealand unless you have a doctorate.  Don't know about Costa Rica, they weren't on my list when I was looking for places to emigrate.  Oh, and as for Australia, you can't be over 40.
Click to expand...


How come those countries get to be so picky about their immigrants and it just seems that we accept any tom, dick and harry? we get people from Mexico and Afghanistan with no job skills except for sweeping and minding a broom closet smgdh.


----------



## GHook93

Againsheila said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The biggest cheaters in Sydney are women" - top PI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My company opened a HUGE business in Australia. I am going to do some serious butt kissing the Next global team meeting in March and get the fast track on job out there!
> 
> There are a few countries I would consider living in other than US, Australia is 1 or 2 on the list. This was prior to learning about the man drought
> 
> If I every left the US (not going to happen) here is my list in order to where I would like to go:
> (1) Australia (I already know the language, great economy, great weather, great people and great country)
> (2) Canada (Great country, great economy great people, close to the US for visits home, but the weather sucks)
> (3) Israel (I would have to learn another language, but the economy is great, the people are great and it would be easy for me to get citizenship; oh yea the weather is top notch)
> (4) New Zealand (see Australia)
> (5) Britian (Wouldn't have to learn a new language, but the job market is tough and it's uber expensive over there)
> (6) Costa Rica (Would have to learn Spanish, which I am starting. Has some good opportunities for skilled foreigners. Very low cost of living. Low crime rate. Decent healthcare system. Amazing weather)
> (7) Mexico (My parents are snowbirds and I have been there a few times. Not as dangerous as advertised. Mexicans don't resent Americans like what is advertised. There are many GREAT opportunities for Gringos americanos que hablan Español!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to check their immigration laws.  Most of those countries you mentioned, you aren't getting in there unless you already have enough money to live off of for the rest of your life.  Heck you can't get into New Zealand unless you have a doctorate.  Don't know about Costa Rica, they weren't on my list when I was looking for places to emigrate.  Oh, and as for Australia, you can't be over 40.
Click to expand...


I have a doctorate!   Of course countries that one would want to immigrate to have strict immigration laws. 

In Australia's case, my company would sponsor me and I could easily get a visa if hired for the positions they have open. Becoming a citizen might be hard, but then again I don't believe in dual citizenship and would NEVER give up my American citizenship. NEVER!


----------

